# December 2106 PotM Winner . . .



## snowbear (Jan 14, 2017)

Congratulations to @limr for _Public Still Life_!


----------



## limr (Jan 14, 2017)

No way, we were tied just last night! Thanks so much, folks!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 14, 2017)

Great image, well deserving.


----------



## limr (Jan 14, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Great image, well deserving.



Thanks


----------



## tirediron (Jan 14, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Great image, well deserving.


Even with the papers! 


Congratulations Lenny.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 14, 2017)

Great shot!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 14, 2017)

Congrats! Great image.


----------



## CherylL (Jan 15, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## limr (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks


----------

